
How and Why Google+ Failed and Its Future - fahadalie
http://wphold.com/how-and-why-google-failed-and-its-future/
======
teaneedz
Perhaps Google never really understood _social_. The _#NymWars_ along with so
many privacy statements from the top indicated that Google management was
simply out of touch with the realities of how to build a social community.
Features only go so far - and Google proved that.

------
DrScump
anybody else get "Account suspended?"

